
Nepalese Teen Invents Cheap Solar Panel Using Human Hair - noheartanthony
http://www.inhabitat.com/2009/09/09/nepalese-teen-invents-cheap-solar-panel-using-human-hair/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Discussed at length:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=813103>

~~~
noheartanthony
My mistake. Apologies

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
No harm, no foul. Besides, this is a different report and might say something
extra. The reference is for the discussion so people don't needlessly repeat
points.

